# Battlefield 2 zocken



## DaTom (18. Oktober 2006)

Servus leute.
hier mal ne frage.
Habe Suse 10.1 und möchte damit gerne Battlefield 2 zocken.Nun steht in der GameStar (06/06) das das möglich sei,man dazu aber noch ein bestimmtes tool namens Cedega braucht.genaueres steht aber nicht geschrieben.Ist das wirklich möglich und wenn ja,wie?

Bitte um hilfe
Mfg


----------



## ishino (18. Oktober 2006)

Das geht ganz einfach : hier anmelden (und bezahlen). =)


----------



## DaTom (18. Oktober 2006)

Na klarrrr.BEZAHLEN

und dann soll das so einfach gehen.
wieso wollen die geld?schnall das net.
aber trotzdem danke für deine antwort.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,



DaTom hat gesagt.:


> Na klarrrr.BEZAHLEN
> 
> und dann soll das so einfach gehen.
> wieso wollen die geld?schnall das net.


Ist die Frage jetzt ernst gemeint?

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## lexz (18. Oktober 2006)

Bezahlen sollst du dafür, dass das Programm immer up2date ist, sobald ein neues Spiel raus ist, müssen die Entwickler das Programm wieder anpassen, du kannst dir das Programm auch einmalig kaufen, und bis dato dann alle spiele spielen. Ich persönlich bervorzuge aber eine kleine win xp partition für spiele, da du bei cedega weniger fps hast(ist aber ein streitpunkt, da es anscheinend bei manchen keinen Unterschied macht, ob win oda unix). Es gibt aber glaubsch auch ne andere möglichkeit, das Programm selber zu kompilieren, habe mich aber dahingehend nie weiter beschäftigt, da Q3 unter Linux einwandfrei funktioniert. Das ist eben der unterschied zwischen Opengl Games und DirectX.

mfg


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Oktober 2006)

Battlefield 2 funktioniert unter Linux momentan nur mit cedega. Jedoch ist das halt emuliert und kann daher nicht an die Performance rankommen wie es unter Windows zu spielen.

Es gibt zwar noch den kostenlosen open-source Windows Emulator wine (http://www.winehq.org), welcher zwar immer mehr im kommen ist, aber eben eher auf das alle Windows Programme zielt. Hier ist Battlefield 2 noch nicht spielbar, aber CS Source zum Beispiel schon.
Cedega wiederum ist nur auf die beliebtesten Spiele abgezielt, da jeder User voten muss an welches Spiel als nächstes gegangen wird.


----------



## MCoder (18. Oktober 2006)

Cedega basiert auf Wine. Es gibt die Möglichkeit, Cedega aus dem CVS-Repository selber zu kompilieren, dann kostet's nix.
Siehe hier

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## DaTom (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich bedanke mich für eure antworten.
ich handhabe das grad mit ner kleinen windows partition um spielen zu können.
@Matthias:  war nur so aus dem affekt gesagt. sorry

@exe,anime,mcoder: klingt mir alles noch nicht so ausgereift,und da ich noch nicht so versiert mit suse bin werd ich das thema auch erstmal sein lassen.


Mgf


----------



## DaTom (18. Oktober 2006)

MCoder:hast du mit wine schon praktiche erfahrung?bzw hast du es schon mit BF2 angewendet?


----------



## MCoder (18. Oktober 2006)

DaTom hat gesagt.:


> MCoder:hast du mit wine schon praktiche erfahrung?bzw hast du es schon mit BF2 angewendet?


Nein, habe ich bisher noch nicht gebraucht


----------

